# Bird distress



## INhunter85 (Apr 20, 2013)

If anyone makes a bird distress call I would be interested.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Best one I’ve found is made by Robert Patrick rare earth predator calls he calls it his red-f call


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Here's bob on his red-f he has a special reed he uses I've yet to find a call that will do what his will do 

__
https://flic.kr/p/37846772595


----------

